# Anybody get a return?



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

If so, what were your stats?


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Nobody huh?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Are you asking if anyone got a *refund*? (A return is what you file.)


----------

